# Alpine Wallpapers



## 2AZN2DMAX (Jan 20, 2008)

For those of you that have Alpine headunits that support wallpapers here is a site with over 100 wallpapers.

http://www.pride-rock.com/forum/apnlist.php

Enjoy
Oliver


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Couple of the pictures on that site are ones I submitted.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Can the w200 do this, iirc it cannot, but never tried.


----------



## kknack (May 21, 2007)

My D310 did, which should be very similar.


----------



## 2AZN2DMAX (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a W200 and it worked for me!!


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

2AZN2DMAX said:


> I have a W200 and it worked for me!!


Can you explain how to do this, i'm such a noob


----------



## 2AZN2DMAX (Jan 20, 2008)

http://i-personalize.alpine.com/i-Personalize/wp/nam/wp_setting_info.html


----------

